# Spicy creamy Cole slaw



## dralarms (Mar 5, 2017)

1/2 cup mayonnaise. ( I used dukes light, blue bottle)
2 tablespoons sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon roasted garlic powder
1/2 medium red onion (diced small)
1 package Cole slaw mix (the kind with no mix in it)

Mix all ingredients well and chill for 1 hr before serving.

I make this on Friday and if there is any left the next Friday it's still good.


----------



## Mismost (Mar 5, 2017)

added some chipotle pepper and the adobe sauce to kick it up a notch.....crunchy fish fillet and a tortilla and you got yourself an awesome fish taco.

or a add a scoop to a pulled pork sandwich....mummum good.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 5, 2017)

Can't add any hot stuff, the wife can't handle it. Me I eat halbanero peppers, but she got ahold of a jalapeno hush puppy and about had a cow.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 5, 2017)

If you make wine, you gotta try making your own vinegar too. Salads with the punch of natural undiluted vinegar take on a whole life of their own.


----------



## omgaye (Apr 7, 2017)

It looks like it can be tasty. Need to try it tomorrow


----------



## dralarms (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh it's very good. I've been making at least 1 batch a week since I discovered this recipe.


----------

